#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Como usar dois Routers em um Switch DataCom Dmswitch 2104G2-EDD E1

## TONINUNES

Bom dia! Primeiramente peço desculpas pelo local do tópico, mas a página só de dava a opção de escolher "empregos" no tipo de fórum.

Vamos lá!

Uso o switch datacom Dmswitch 2104G2-EDD E1 recebendo um link via fibra na porta 1, com saída na porta 5 (RJ45) para um router mikrotik. 

O que quero fazer, é usar uma das outras portas (RJ45) disponíveis com um outro router usando outro IP (um dos ips disponibilizados pelo provedor). É possível fazer isso? Alguém pode me dizer como faço essa configuração?

Em anexo a foto do que pretendo fazer.

Obrigado!

----------


## fhayashi

Sim, se seu fornecedor te entrega um /29 ou maior, pode fazer que funciona normalmente

----------


## TONINUNES

> Sim, se seu fornecedor te entrega um /29 ou maior, pode fazer que funciona normalmente


Obrigado pela resposta, você saberia me informar os comando para essa alteração?

----------


## Bruno

> Bom dia! Primeiramente peço desculpas pelo local do tópico, mas a página só de dava a opção de escolher "empregos" no tipo de fórum.
> 
> Vamos lá!
> 
> Uso o switch datacom Dmswitch 2104G2-EDD E1 recebendo um link via fibra na porta 1, com saída na porta 5 (RJ45) para um router mikrotik. 
> 
> O que quero fazer, é usar uma das outras portas (RJ45) disponíveis com um outro router usando outro IP (um dos ips disponibilizados pelo provedor). É possível fazer isso? Alguém pode me dizer como faço essa configuração?
> 
> Em anexo a foto do que pretendo fazer.
> ...


funciona mais vc tem que ter acesso ao DATACOM
e ver como esta a conf dele 
teoricamente basta adicionar a porta que vc quer na configuração da porta 5
exemplo ele vem com uma vlan tag na porta 1 e da untag na porta 5 então vc tem que dar untag na porta que vc quer tb 


posta a conf ai do datacom pra poder dar um zoio

----------

